# menstrual like cramping at 38 weeks?



## kaylamariee

Hey ladies:flower:
I will be 38 weeks tomorrow! And for the past week or so i've been getting these menstrual like cramps? They feel a lot lighter than my actual period cramps, but I still notice them. The other day I felt extremely sick to my stomach:shrug: And it's happened a few times since (not vomiting, just nausea)..
Ugh, I just want some signs! I've not lost my mucus plug or had bloody show, only a bit of pink discharge after OH and I fooled around.
And also, people always say 'braxton hicks feel like your stomach is tightening.. I don't think I've had this? Can the menstrual like cramps be braxton hicks? 

Please tell me I'm getting close:nope:
(Hopefully not before Saturday because I have my baby shower! Lol)

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jozylynn896

I felt the same way around this time. But for me it was kind of painful it's your body preparing for what's about to happen i think. I went into labor two weeks later. I never asked my doctor abbot it, but you should just mention it. :)


----------



## Sugarlys

I started with those about a week before my little one was born. When you are starting into labour that is what you will feel but they will get much stronger. I went to the drs and had a cervical sweep and then my contractions started about 12 hours later. I never saw the mucous plug and my water didn't break until I was pushing! I'm not sure about the Braxton Hicks..for me it was a tightening and I felt like my heart was racing...I don't think Braxton Hicks can be painful..I may be wrong though! PM me if you want more "advice"!! Good luck!! :)


----------



## cammy

That could be so many things. It could be your body getting ready for labour, it could be stretching pains or it could be really early contractions. 

I wouldn't worry about not having any signs of labour yet, you still have a couple weeks.


----------



## kaylamariee

Thank you ladies:hugs:
I can't wait till my princess is here, but I'm SO nervous for labour!
I don't take pain very well:haha:


----------



## jozylynn896

Aw, don't be nervous! It makes everything harder. When it came time for me to push I yelled at thr doctor that I didn't want to and i refused for like a good minute because I was too nervous to meet Noah! 
I actually was saying things like I don't want to meet him! What if he doesn't like me? ! Mom don't make me push! Lol. I'm so dramatic :p


----------



## babyjan

Yes it could be braxton hicks, your so close to your due date so any aches and lil pains are normal I would assume.

I had period like pains around 35/36 weeks when I was pregnant but didn't get real stretchy uncomfortable pains till 39 weeks and that's when I had him, 3 days before my due date x


----------



## Sugarlys

I said the same thing to my Dr, that I didn't take pain well, and he said it's usually the ones who say that who are the strong ones. You will do great! Your body just takes over because that is what it was built to do. I describe it like you are floating above your body and watching it all happen..it really is an amazing thing!! Good luck :)


----------



## justhoping

it sounds like the start of prodromal (SPELLING)labor...which means a slow slow build up to labor but its a start or beginning..

good luck

https://www.bing.com/search?q=PRODR...4F&form=CONAPP&conlogo=CT3210127&ShowAppsUI=1


----------



## motherearth23

I haven't had any braxton-hicks this whole pregnancy, and I'm nearing the end too. But a few days ago I've started getting period-like cramps, so I'm in the same boat wondering what it means. It's crazy how when you're close to 40 weeks everything seems like a labor sign. I'm so excited to meet my litte dude, it definitely keeps my mind off the upcoming pain. I don't handle pain well either, but I'm deadset for a natural birth so I think having a positive mindset that your body was made to birth will really help you deal when the time comes. :) :)


----------



## MummyMana

Memartial like cramps could be the beginning of dilation :)


----------



## mstennischick

Don't worry about it at all! I'm not that far yet in fact...im only 5+1 weeks and i have them too. But my mom said right about your time she felt the same thing with me, she got really worried and went to the ER and they said it was completely normal. So don't worry about it! stress is bad for the baby!!


----------



## x__amour

May be your body preparing for labor! Labor dust!
:dust:


----------

